# 2 x 13tw5 vs 12w7 on a hd 750/1



## beafer (Dec 14, 2008)

i know its kind of a shot in the dark here but i have 2 13tw5s on a 750 and was wondering if a 12w7 on the 750 would give a deeper note. 

Havent been in the auto sound world for a min and all the important factors have eluded me. I am under the impression that there is no replacement for displacement but i could be very wrong. hence the reason for the thread.

thanks everyone.


----------



## BrandonB (Jul 21, 2009)

yes yes and yes, it would be much louder and deeper


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 15, 2009)

im actually running a 12w7 with a HD 750 and it does deliver a frikan crazy low end, not sure about the TW5's but 2 of them would definately be louder


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

IMO, It's all about the box design


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

what would have a bigger box size, the 2x 13TW5 sealed or a 12w7 ported to be able to produce the same output? (being ran by a JL HD750/1)


----------



## nick561 (Jun 25, 2009)

in the proper box the w7 should out perform the 2 13tw5


----------



## nick561 (Jun 25, 2009)

ps and i think they the w7 sounds better two


----------



## Nick337 (Nov 19, 2009)

you can't really expect much from the 13w5. The 12w7 hands down will sound been. Not louder but better


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

All you need to do to figure out output is some math. But since the 12W7 has what, two inches of linear travel? Even with less cone area I think a 12W7 will be louder. BUT, since 2 13TW5s will have to move a lot less I think the TW5 could have the edge in SQ.


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

A ported W7 will be louder IMO. I love the concept of slim subs but subs needs air/space period.


----------

